# CLICK TO GIVE FREE FOOD & CARE



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<span style="color:#008080">A friend, and fellow pet lover sent me this URL. Please take a look and click daily. Who knows how much we on this forum alone can help them help all fur babies. <span style="font-family:Verdana">








</span></span></span>
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3<span style="color:#0000ff">


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I love this site. I've been clicking on it regularly for the past few years. My son goes to a Catholic all-boys high school and last year they actually put a link to this on their homepage to encourage both the boys and their families to click and donate on a regular basis. Every little bit helps.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are doing our daily clicking!
Thanks for posting this site.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great site, it's on a computer forum I frequent.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the feedback - I was beginning to wonder if the post was looked at and dismissed as just another website posting.  Now if we can get everyone here clicking it wil be wonderful!! :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Clicked 10 times today!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 25 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751226


> Thank you all for the feedback - I was beginning to wonder if the post was looked at and dismissed as just another website posting.  Now if we can get everyone here clicking it wil be wonderful!! :chili:[/B]


Funny you say that b/c I remember posting about this website when I first joined SM and didnt' get any replies either! hehe I think alot of people may have already known about it or maybe my post also looked like an advertisement! 

It's a great site though isn't it! First thing I do every morning is log onto the computer and click....it's the first site I visit everyday for at least the last 4 years!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I click that link constantly.
Thanks for the reminder and getting the link out there :biggrin:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

This website is amazing!!!! I'm going to start clicking from now on :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I click several times everyday too and posted this a while back. If you look on the left there's a place to click and they'll send you daily reminders.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep I have a link to it on my desktop on both computers so I don't forget. I used to click several times a day until I read that it only counts one click per person (computer) a day - read it here. Scroll down to bottom of page.

Also another site I recently found is freekibble.com It donates 10 pieces of kibble a day - again, it's a once a day thing. You can also click to give another 10 pieces for cats. I like that they give a quality kibble too.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I clicked and will keep on clicking. I somehow missed all the posts about this site. 

Linda


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Clicking!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

clickety clicked :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*NOTE! Only ONE click will be counted from each computer address each day.*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I've never heard of this site before.

I clicked a whole bunch of times. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I clicked on the link and also the free kibble one. Even got the trivia right on that one :two thumbs up: Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just bumping up so the newbies can click too!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750080


> <span style="color:#008080">A friend, and fellow pet lover sent me this URL. Please take a look and click daily. Who knows how much we on this forum alone can help them help all fur babies. <span style="font-family:Verdana">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been participating and clicking for food everyday for years. I have also been voting for a small rescue santuary in the contest. The contest is nearly over and the gal we vote for could use all of your help. Stickneys Toy and Small Breed and Retirement Sanctuary, Cortland, NE. thanks


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<span style="color:#000080">Just a bump for the newbies!! 

Has anyone ever purchased items from any of these sites? There are some gorgeous silk scarves in the "Fair Trade" catagory. :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 25 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751565


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 25 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751226





> Thank you all for the feedback - I was beginning to wonder if the post was looked at and dismissed as just another website posting.  Now if we can get everyone here clicking it wil be wonderful!! :chili:[/B]


Funny you say that b/c I remember posting about this website when I first joined SM and didnt' get any replies either! hehe I think alot of people may have already known about it or maybe my post also looked like an advertisement! 

It's a great site though isn't it! First thing I do every morning is log onto the computer and click....it's the first site I visit everyday for at least the last 4 years! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I probably read that post months ago and the FreeKibble one. I click them both daily ever since.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted again. Funny today...for security before they count your vote they ask you to name an animal in a picture they show. Today I couldn't tell if it was a cat or a fluff dog :shocked: Alas it was a kitty.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 22 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832640


> Voted again. Funny today...for security before they count your vote they ask you to name an animal in a picture they show. Today I couldn't tell if it was a cat or a fluff dog :shocked: Alas it was a kitty. [/B]



Well if you don't give the right answer right away you get another chance. I was shown a pic of a lion and I answered "cat" - they were looking for lion - I think both were correct.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this all this time. I just clicked my very first one and will continue clicking everyday. I'm also forwarding this to all my friends. :biggrin:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been clicking for food everyday for years now and also participating in the contest voting. I have also gotten a few of the products and have the pawprints purse now. I love the purse it has a ton of compartments and have gotten a lot of comments and compliments on it. I also have the tote bag for grocery shopping and it is very sturdy and washable.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I noticed this morning when I clicked on the "Breast Cancer" tab they are only at 62% of their goal with just 7 days left. Please click and help 500 women get a mammogram - you can click only 1x each day on each tab. Thank you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Clicking now


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been clicking since I've read your post...but only now reading that it's only 1 click per day.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, only one click per computer address. While there, please vote in the Shelter Challenge, or go here to read this thread.  

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=48962


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Clicked, voted ! :biggrin:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

Its in my favs so Ill make sure to click it everyday. what a wondeful thing!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I click everyday and have been doing this for years. If you have time to check out the items they sell too with proceeds going to rescue, they have very cute stuff. I have gotten a few things and they are well made.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been clicking it regularly too!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

For the many, many newbies here, and the not so new. Please continue to click on the site daily. The tallies are in: See what your shopping and clicks did in 2009 for bowls of pet food, books for literacy, the rainforest, food for the hungry, and helping children.  

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo...hs_home_sitenav


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jan 5 2010, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870006


> For the many, many newbies here, and the not so new. Please continue to click on the site daily. The tallies are in: See what your shopping and clicks did in 2009 for bowls of pet food, books for literacy, the rainforest, food for the hungry, and helping children.
> 
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo...hs_home_sitenav[/B]


Marsha - I didn't realize there was a children's site there too. Have only clicked on the animal rescue part:
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo....faces?siteId=3 
Interesting to see the one for kids too and to see how much each part of the site raised.


----------



## Missy Magoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome! I will be "click happy"!!!!!


----------

